# Asda' protein drink - Gulp.



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Mate told me to try it. It was Released not long ago and with it been 50p a bottle you can not really complain, as its cheap for a protein supplement. Also it is only 86 calories as well so not too much on the intake side of things.

Im going to try one today and some creatine mono too it and see how I go on.

has anybody else tried this ?

If you want to have a look at it just type in google; asda gulp.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

never seen this!! will google now


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

think the 86 cals is per 100ml mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It just looks like a normal shake, whats the macros on it??


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

ive tried it, very nice but if you dont like thick shakes you wont like it.


----------



## bigforbday (Oct 7, 2013)

going to asda tonight so will keep an eye out :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

asda powder supps are a lot of soya protein, I doubt there whey but still its protein :thumbup1:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

50p was prob there promo price, prob like £1.50 each now, i will give it a miss :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Over 50g of sugar in it, wouldn't bother me but worth considering!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Still 50p so buy it if you're interested. Just bought chocolate and strawberry. Yeh the sugar content put me off a bit but I'm out of protein powder until next week so this looks like an okay substitution for the time been.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

could just buy a pint of milk lol


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks like a cheaper version of nurishment, not bad, will pick a couple up next time i'm in Asda if they are still cheap.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

they contain 25grams of protein so you cant have a glass of milk and get the same effect.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda-compare-prices/yogurt_and_milk_drinks/arla_gulp_strawberry_milk_drink_500g.html

is it not this?

Nutrient	per 100g

Energy kCal	86kCal

Energy kJ	326kJ

Protein	5.2g

Carbohydrate	11.9g

of which sugars	11.3g

Fat	1.8g

of which saturates	1.2g

Fibre	N/A

Sodium	N/A

Salt	0.1g


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda-compare-prices/yogurt_and_milk_drinks/arla_gulp_strawberry_milk_drink_500g.html
> 
> is it not this?
> 
> ...


yup thats the one.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

lesnar said:


> yup thats the one.


so 50g of carbs and 25g protein 10g fat, id buy it for 50p why not lol, doesnt break down the ingredients on there, does it say the source of protein on ur bottle?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> so 50g of carbs and 25g protein 10g fat, id buy it for 50p why not lol, doesnt break down the ingredients on there, does it say the source of protein on ur bottle?


just states, whey protein concentrate. Might just buy 20 bottles and see how I get on, for £10 you can't go wrong surely.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lesnar said:


> they contain 25grams of protein so you cant have a glass of milk and get the same effect.


U for real? 300ml of semi skimmed milk is about 300 cals, 32g protein, 45g carbs, 15g fat!! Lol


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U for real? 300ml of semi skimmed milk is about 300 cals, 32g protein, 45g carbs, 15g fat!! Lol


ahh right, fair does broski. Thought most milks were full of fat.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lesnar said:


> ahh right, fair does broski. Thought most milks were full of fat.


That was meant to say 600ml btw (roughly a pint lol)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nothing wrong with fat lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> U for real? 300ml of semi skimmed milk is about 300 cals, 32g protein, 45g carbs, 15g fat!! Lol


What kind of milk do you drink lol, those are 1ltr macro amounts not 300ml.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

My asda brand milk per 100ml:

Protein 3.4g

Carbs 4.7g

Full fat is 65cals with Fat 3.6g per 100ml


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh right so drinking this gulp is better than milk


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Says it will be rolled out after at 1.40 so best get it quick at 50 pence !


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

If your in asda then you may as well get the real deal....... Gold top :tongue:










Have one of these everyday, puts lead in your pencil and beef on your bones..... :thumbup1:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'd rather have a milk, a lot less sh!t in it and only slightly less protein and cheaper


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

raptordog said:


> If your in asda then you may as well get the real deal....... Gold top :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am currently dieting on a litre a day, just can't stop drinking it.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

raptordog said:


> If your in asda then you may as well get the real deal....... Gold top :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can you get this from asda?


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

kingdale said:


> I am currently dieting on a litre a day, just can't stop drinking it.


Me too mate, just cut for my hols last month, was the most ripped I have been in years. 

Like you say a litre a day everday, no problems...... :thumb:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

lesnar said:


> can you get this from asda?


Yes mate..... top shelf above the average milk......£1 a litre...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Yes mate..... top shelf above the average milk......£1 a litre...... :thumbup1:


just done a quick search on google and it doesn't state it contains protein...wtf


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

3.7 g per 100. So 37 G protein and 800 ish calories per litre . Not bad for a pound ten !


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

interesting, will check it out next time im in asda,

thanks for the heads up mate!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> What kind of milk do you drink lol, those are 1ltr macro amounts not 300ml.


Read back I have already corrected myself


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

raptordog said:


> If your in asda then you may as well get the real deal....... Gold top :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kingdale said:


> I am currently dieting on a litre a day, just can't stop drinking it.


whats different about this milk? compared to normal whole milk

talking about milk i want to try raw milk, need a local source


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

lesnar said:


> just states, whey protein concentrate. Might just buy 20 bottles and see how I get on, for £10 you can't go wrong surely.


Mate don't be fooled by companies that bring drinks out like these, they state whey protein because it opens the door to a whole load of new customers. Whey powder has gone through the roof in the last 2 year so i very much doubt the percentage of whey will be high. Take a good look at the ingredients

SKIMMED MILK (83%), Sugar, CREAM, WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, 1.8% Reduced Fat Cocoa Powder, SKIMMED MILK POWDER, Glucose Syrup, Stabiliser (Carrageenan), Flavouring

Not as bad as some but still just another sweet milkshake.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

D9S4 said:


> whats different about this milk? compared to normal whole milk
> 
> talking about milk i want to try raw milk, need a local source


Very high in calories due to the amount of cream in it


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Very high in calories due to the amount of cream in it


hmmm sounds tasty


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Gold top milk, I fakin laaaav it!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> could just buy a pint of milk lol


Second this can't beat milk


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Asda's fresh milkshake above the normal milk is realy nice also there choco has 4.0g per 100ml so 40g protein per 1ltre for £1. Its thick but nice on a bulk. There vanilla tastes like melted vanilla ice-cream lush, there blueberry was my fav. There's a raspberry flavour out now.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm cutting so I'm out haha.


----------

